# Custom wood size or buy tools?



## bradinc (Oct 7, 2011)

I need to make a bunch of window stool to match what's in our 100yo house. The wood needs to be 1 1/4" thick... not your stock Home Depot lumber size. So I picked up a 2" straight cut bit, only to get home and realize my router is only 1/4", not the 1/2" required for such a manly bit.

Any suggestions on how to find a place that can provide the wood? Should I just go ahead and get a new router? I considered a planer, but I don't want a crap one, and a good one is not in this project budget.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

You have left me with several questions before I can answer yours. What make is your router, do you have a table saw, do you have a joiner/planer, what our your plans for future woodworking, do you live in or near a big town (Craig's List here), what is your towns weather forecasts for the winter (window of importunity to get this project done)?

You may only need buy a new collett for your existing router, you may be able to do some of the work on your TS, you might be able to pick up a planer off Craig's List


----------



## bradinc (Oct 7, 2011)

Hehe, I was trying to keep it short and sweet and not bore everyone with the details 

Neither of my routers will take a 1/2" collet. I'm considering upgrading, but the wife is not excited about that idea. I made a test board using the table saw to rip it to the appropriate thickness, but with the saw I have, I'm not excited about repeating the process to make 100' of stool.

I do not have a planer/joiner, but that is something I have considered. I live in Marietta, GA which is a suburb of Atlanta.. so I've started keeping an eye on craigslist. Weather shouldn't be a problem, since the stool is mostly decorative.

I've already played around with the various bits I'll need to make the profile needed, but first I need to be able to produce the wood 





xplorx4 said:


> You have left me with several questions before I can answer yours. What make is your router, do you have a table saw, do you have a joiner/planer, what our your plans for future woodworking, do you live in or near a big town (Craig's List here), what is your towns weather forecasts for the winter (window of importunity to get this project done)?
> 
> You may only need buy a new collett for your existing router, you may be able to do some of the work on your TS, you might be able to pick up a planer off Craig's List


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I live near Hiram/Dallas I will PM you with my phone number.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I cut 64' of canoe gunwale on my cheap table saw. You can do it if you are careful and take your time. One of the great things about getting a table saw, for me, was that I was no longer restricted to the sizes of lumber I could get at tthe store.


----------

